# frustration



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

My fathers favorite saying"Life isn't fair". Well I am here to tell you it isn't.DH and I are on the induction phase of the atkins diet started on the 1st. He has lost 10 lbs already!!! Want to know how much I have lost?? a big fat 0. I have even been walking 20 mins a day and he hasn't. It is a bigger change in his diet as he is a bread eater and everythng he drinks has sugar in it. Any tips from others who have had trouble and over come it?


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Check out this site: http://www.lowcarbeating.com They have wonderful recipes for Induction, which I am also doing. They also have awesome success stories and share their tips. It is also a place to ask questions and many of the members have lost and then went off it and are now back. They have been so helpful to me and I am writing a blog on there also. Maybe you need the added support. I love Atkins and think it is so much more healthier than the low calorie low fat agenda. I haven't started exercising yet as it very very cold here and I am doing lots of chores. But will get to that soon.

kaltupe


----------



## Yvonne (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks for the link. Just recently Dx T2 diabetic. Having great sucess with weight loss and blood sugar numbers. Don't even consider this a diet just a life style change at age 65.lol


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

It is a better way of eating for sure.I am not as "frustrated today" I started on the chromium and it is helping balance my blood sugar so I feel a bit better.Good link thanks


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I use to be a weight watchers weigher and I saw that men would drop weight much faster than women especially in the beginning. Your right it is not fair! But over time it did even out. Just hang in there. 
I would also tell someone who lost "only" one pound to visualize a lb of butter , now think of that in terms of fat on your stomach that is now gone, that usually helps. Good luck and good results usually comes from hard work!


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

I am pretty sure that lb of butter is still there .Right above my waist band along with 19 more lbs of butter.Good advise though.


----------

